# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  How To Choose Your Future Dye

## Bughead

I've been using this method for a while and thought I'd share it with the rest of you. It's pretty simple (and I'm sure it's been thought of already) but I don't see a guide about it so here you go.  :Cool: 

Find Your Dye
GW2 Dye-Matching Search | PendionGaming.com

or

(Click on the picture to enlarge it if the text is too small to read)


Search For Your Dye
Guild Wars 2 Spidy

Create Your Link
Guild Wars 2 ID

*Preview It In-Game/Buy It/Enjoy!*  :Cool: 



For example, if you wanted to preview Celestial Dye you would look it up on spidy:
Guild Wars 2 Spidy - Celestial Dye
Copy "20359" into gw2id to get this link:
[&AgGHTwAA]
Copy that, paste/whisper it to yourself in-game, and right-click to preview. If you like it, buy it and enjoy.  :Cool: 



A little side-tip. Since this is only the chat link, you'll have to right-click/preview it multiple times to fill up the 4 dye preview slots. Afterwards just right click on the picture of the dye and click "Clear Preview" to remove it from the undesired slots. If anyone figures out a better way feel free to post it and I'll update this post. Hope this helps some of you out there finally find that color you've been looking for!  :Cool:

----------


## Olum

I choose my dye based on how cheap/expensive it is. Over 10 silver? Sell that bitch.

----------


## Halo636

http://streamchan.com/gw2id.html is just awful. Half the time it pastes the code and just the code shows in text (not right clickable) other times it shows the wrong item/dye. Happened to all the items I chose so not sure why. I used the IDs from GW2DB - Guild Wars 2 Database

----------


## Bughead

> http://streamchan.com/gw2id.html is just awful. Half the time it pastes the code and just the code shows in text (not right clickable) other times it shows the wrong item/dye. Happened to all the items I chose so not sure why. I used the IDs from GW2DB - Guild Wars 2 Database


No offense, but are you using the tools correctly?

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/*20359*

20359 would be the Item ID. All you do is copy/paste that into GW2ID under Item ID and hit Submit, then copy/paste the code right underneath it, [&AgGHTwAA] in this case. I've never had an issue with it so I'm curious as to what could be going wrong.

----------


## Schroom

When I click Submit, it also doesn't generate a link. What browser are you using?

----------

